# The Ron Swanson Appreciation Thread



## Church2224 (Oct 8, 2013)

This man is one of the greatest characters in television history and my hero. He should run for president.


----------



## User Name (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Cloudy (Oct 9, 2013)

"I know what Im about son."


Any of you see Nick Offermans "Nick Offerman from parks and recreation reads tweets from young female celebrities"?

....ing hilarious.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Oct 9, 2013)

Absolutely one of my favorite characters on television.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry for double-posting, but this is by far one of my favorite Ron scenes.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 9, 2013)

Ron Swanson is awesome, and in real life has a woodshop most of the budding luthiers on this forum would kill for


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 9, 2013)

My favourite Ron Swanson moment:



Edit: My god, that beard is the envy of Zeus.

And his router jig makes me feel real shitty about mine.


----------



## Joose (Oct 10, 2013)

Salad placed in front of Ron:

"There's been a mistake; you've accidentally given me the food that my food eats"

I love this character. I love the show. I could watch Parks And Rec all day, and have multiple times.


----------



## Vhyle (Oct 10, 2013)

Ron Swanson is the man. He's got it all figured out. By far my favorite character on the series.


----------



## MFB (Oct 10, 2013)

His actual wood-workings are beautiful and I'd love to own some of them


----------



## Stereordinary (Oct 10, 2013)

Everything said in this thread so far is fact. Lol! But seriously Ron Swanson is amazing, and Nick Offerman is hugely kick ass as well.

Have any of you guys seen Axe Cop yet? it's voiced by Offerman, and might be the craziest thing I've ever seen.

AXE COP | The official site of AXE COP, created by a 5 year old and his 29 year old brother


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 10, 2013)

I was watching that show a couple of nights ago and was lol'ing constantly at that guy.


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 10, 2013)

I love Ron Swanson. As one of those kids who was raised on TV, I can unequivocally say that he's my favorite character. When a fictional character starts making you agree with political ideologies you normally disagree with, you know there's some magic there. 

On a bit more personal note: Here's a picture of my attempt to be the 'Mixed Race Ron Swanson'.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 10, 2013)

now this is an appreciation thread i can get behind!

Ron is basically a more no nonsense version of Hank Hill and its fu_c_king awesome!


----------



## MikeH (Oct 10, 2013)

Leslie: &#8220;Why would anybody ever eat anything besides breakfast food?&#8221;
Ron: &#8220;People are idiots, Leslie.&#8221;

"Any dog under fifty pounds is a cat and cats are useless."

"Strippers do nothing for me&#8230;but I will take a free breakfast buffet anytime, anyplace."


----------



## DVRP (Oct 11, 2013)

Ron Swanson and Randy Marsh are my favorite tv characters by far.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 15, 2013)

I got into Parks and Recreation late, but after recently getting the first 4 seasons on DVD (season 5 is yet to be released here), I've immersed myself and am now hoplessly addicted.

More gold:


----------



## wankerness (Oct 16, 2013)

Season 5 is pretty damn bad besides Ron Swanson. The episode where he hosts an advice show is awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 17, 2013)

Ron Swanson's Grilling Webpage - Official Site

Hierarchy of Meat...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 17, 2013)

"Chicken: Children's meat."


Hahahaha.

I hate not being able to eat meat anymore.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Apr 26, 2014)

last episode was freaking awesome.


----------



## Bekanor (May 7, 2014)

My favourite part about Ron is that he seems like a gimmick to begin with, but he is actually written really well and has the kind of depth you very rarely see in a sitcom. Good characters all around actually, this and Community are two of the best written American sitcoms in years imo.


----------



## Joose (May 7, 2014)

Love the show, love the character. I'm always behind though, because I wait till the season is on Netflix and binge the whole thing in a day.


----------



## Xaios (May 7, 2014)

Gotta feel bad for NBC, they have the best sitcoms on TV and no one watches them. 

Ron Swanson is the boss though. Rarely has my uncle (who also works in government) laughed as hard as when I showed him a clip of Ron Swanson saying "Fishing relaxes me. It's like Yoga, except I still get to kill something."


----------



## crg123 (May 7, 2014)

My girlfriend made this for me after finding it on some website. She drew it and baked into bone china. Its sweet...






The perspective of the photo is making his forehead look huge  its not actually like that in real life.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 7, 2014)

30 minutes of Ron


----------



## Churchie777 (May 7, 2014)

One of the funniest moments EVER on TV


----------

